

P2P microfinance: Zidisha (YC nonprofit) launches in Haiti - jkurnia
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/05/04/making-a-social-impact-with-p2p-microfinance-zidisha-launches-in-haiti/

======
lalwanivikas
That's a great news :) All the best Julia and team!

